# Questions About Dropping Ears / Lopsided Ears



## CrazyDog (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everybody. I'm new here, but I have a question about my baby maltese and I don't know where else to ask (a friend directed me to the site). Also, I'm not sure this is the correct section to post this, so if somebody has a recommendation to post someplace else, I'll do that too.

OK here goes. I just picked my puppy up from the breeder (he's 16 weeks) and he's wonderful. I just love him so much. However, when I picked him up from the breeder I noticed that one of his ears is placed higher on his head - making him look a little lopsided.

I asked the breeder and she told me that sometimes this happens and that the ear should move into place as he grows, but it's really worrying me.

Does anyone know if the ear will move into the right place? Are there any other problems associated with this kid of thing? I'm very worried that he might be "deformed" and/or have additional health problems related to his ear being out of place.

Thank you to everyone and anyone who can answer my questions/help!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I can assure you that the ears do drop and sometimes drop one at a time. I once fostered a puppy who had this issue. It was cute and silly looking, and when they did drop they dropped one at a time. It is not typical for Maltese, but it is certainly not unheard of either.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't worry! My maltese had a very high ear set when he was younger and they both dropped and are perfect now!
One was also higher than the other.


----------



## CrazyDog (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback. This is very good news :biggrin:

Do you remember, by any chance, how old your pup was when the second ear dropped? As I mentioned, my pup is already 16 weeks old; with luck he has plenty of time to have his ear move into a healthy, normal position. 

:ThankYou:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you post a picture? I've never seen this before...


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

Sometimes they have to grow into their ears. At fourteen weeks your puppy will change a lot over the next few months. Some show dogs are looked at for months before the decision is sometimes made not to show or to show


----------

